# What are the odds of a crib from 1980 being safe? ~~Update #15~~



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

DP's mom apparently was trying to get him to take his crib (he was born in January 1981 so I assume it was from 1980). We'll just ignore the fact that I'm not pregnant nor do I plan on being anytime soon....

DP did the right thing and didn't commit to anything and told her that I would have to take a look at it to see if it's safe (she waited until I was out of town then tried to get dp to take it... lol). I haven't seen this crib at all. DP says it's wood and not painted. Other than that, I know nothing. I just did a little looking around online and it looks like it could go either way.

Is there anything I'm missing other than checking the space between slots, making sure there aren't any cut-outs, and general sturdiness of it?


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

Just my opinion, I'm no expert, but if it's not a drop side crib, IF it's very sturdy, and IF the slats are reasonably close together (I think they say soda can width or smaller now), I would go for it.

If not, nope. Also, get a new mattress and make sure it fits snugly as it would in a brand new crib.

Also, if it's missing hardware, don't go for it. It's nearly impossible to find new hardware for old cribs unless you totally rebuild them. My stepmom tried to convince me to use my DAD'S old crib, a drop side with a hodge podge of hardware and it was scary.


----------



## Farmer'sWife (Jul 11, 2009)

It sounds like you already have a good idea as to what to look for as far as no-no's. I would check the things you mentioned and wouldn't neseccarily be afraid of a drop-side. My LO's sleep in my crib from 1982 at my Mom's house and it has a drop side, but it slides on a solid metal rod. There's no way it could come off and cause entrapment like the newer ones they've been recalling that have plastic slide pieces.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ds slept in a crib from 1990 for 5 years (he doesn't like change) and was fine. It was a drop side, but it came from my sister and she checked the recalls. It's still in our garage, actually. Want it ?


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I wouldn't take it. Almost every crib on the market has been recalled, but I doubt they are recalling 30 year old cribs even if they have the same issues. Both of my cribs are recalled and they are only 3 and 6 years old... The problem to me with a 30 year old crib is that they will no longer be recalling it if anything is a safety issue. And in 30 years of storage, the parts might be compromised... And the drop side is a huge issue...I don't believe there are any drop side cribs in recent years that *haven't* been recalled (and in some states, they have even been banned.)


----------



## seagull (Jun 29, 2005)

The dropside crib I bought in 2005 hasn't been recalled, I keep hoping it will.
I wouldn't be afraid of a dropside that uses metal hardware. My kids have occasionally used a crib from about 1980. Even if somehow the side lowered on its own, it wouldn't push out and cause a gap for entrapment. The dropside is on its own metal track and only moves up and down unlike the more modern designs.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm using a dropside crib from 1997 that has not be recalled for our little one on the way. It's also one with it's own metal track and is a very expensive, well made piece of furniture.

It's actually much better quality than the crib I bought for ds back in 2002 when he was born - that thing was $300+ and had a plastic drop side, the whole thing was cheaply made.

I personally would not be afraid to use a crib from 1980 if it had all original hardware & instructions, metal drop side or none at all, the crib bars are correct spacing and you buy a new mattress that fits snugly.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would even us a drop side -- just check and make sure the hardware is install properly and in good shape -- which should happen anyway


----------



## MommaLura (Jan 1, 2009)

Is there a crib that hasn't been recalled? I don't think I would take it, personally for many reasons. However, even my non drop side convertible crib was recalled. Its inevitable this day in age.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is a list of all crib recalls since 1978

http://www.cpsc.gov/cgi-bin/prod.aspx

And yes, there are cribs that have not been recalled.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

FYI: The CPSC just banned drop side cribs in the US. So, yeah, I really wouldn't take it.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/201...ety-rules.html


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Here is a list of all crib recalls since 1978

http://www.cpsc.gov/cgi-bin/prod.aspx

And yes, there are cribs that have not been recalled.

Perfect! Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
FYI: The CPSC just banned drop side cribs in the US. So, yeah, I really wouldn't take it.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/201...ety-rules.html

I have no idea if it's a drop side crib or not. I haven't seen it yet, nor have I talked to dp's mom about it (and dp knows nothing about cribs so he's useless with getting *that* info out of him... lol).

DP and I talked about it and if it IS safe (not drop down, slats close enough together, sturdy, all hardware, etc) then we'll probably tell his mom to set it up at her house "for when we come visit". In other words, it will probably never be used but will make dp's mom feel better







Of course, if it's not safe then there's no way we'll use it.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

If the hardware is original, the finish isn't flaking off, it seems sturdy, and you put a new mattress in it then it sounds ok to me. In the basement of my dad's house is his crib from the early 1940's and my/my sister's crib from the early 1980's. Both are still in great shape. The 40's one is unusable because the slats are too far apart and it has lead paint but the 80's one could still be used. If I had been living in the area at the time I would have used it for my kids. Cribs then were usually made in the US of nice quality wood and with enough care that they would last for decades. As long as it meets current safety standards then there should be no problem. Replacing the mattress is important, though, as they can harbor bacteria and fungi but with all you save on a crib an organic wool mattress might be a nice splurge.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Our kids are using the crib that I used from 1982. It's wooden, quite sturdy, and the slats are close enough together. I don't think it's a dropside, I mean I've tried stepping on the metal bar and shifting it. We just took it apart and moved it into our daughters room. Lots of jiggling, jaggling, pushing, pulling and it stays together. It's been safe for us. I'd say do what feel comfortable to you. Personally, I feel a little safer with the crib that was made a little closer to when stuff was made a lot better than it is today. Had we started out with a new crib, chances are it would have been recalled and we would have had to deal with that.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

So, I finally got over there to check out the "crib" that future MIL was pushing on us. Totally, completely UNSAFE! Yikes! So first of all it wasn't a crib. It was more like a mini crib or maybe a bassinet. It was wood and there were decorative cut outs (soda can could very easily fit in them). The wood slats are crazy- some of them are fine and a soda can doesn't fit between them. Other slats a soda can and a half can fit between them! On one of the corners I don't know if it was made this way or if a slat fell off the corner but a small baby could easily have slipped right through there.

So we told future MIL that no way could we use it, but thank you for the offer. Of course she got pissed and started the whole "it was good enough for my child and nothing bad happened to him" crap but.... whatever. She also was trying to push some other furniture on us so I think we softened the blow of not taking the crib by taking some other stuff (a rocker/recliner for the future baby's room and dp's old dresser which was exactly what we were looking for to use for a dresser with a changing pad on top).


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

Yikes! Is it small enough that an older child could use it for pretend play?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Sound like what we used to call a "port-a-crib". I remember them always being sort of rickety. Glad you didn't take it!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
Yikes! Is it small enough that an older child could use it for pretend play?

I'm not sure. Like the poster right below you said, it's pretty rickety. I wouldn't call it stable at all. Then, of course, if a kid were to play with it and it broke I would never hear the end of it







Far better to just refuse to take it







She told dp that it's his (apparently his grandma gave it to him so fmil saved it and now says dp can do whatever he wants with it). DP told her to just trash it because it's not safe to put a kid in and she freaked out. I think she honestly expects us to just take it and store it in our house. WTH?!? We do not have a large house. We have no storage. We are not taking an unsafe "crib" (or whatever) and storing it for no reason at all. If she wants to keep it she can (and then we'll end up tossing it when she passes on







) but don't tell dp he can do whatever he wants with it and then freak out at his decision


----------

